# Archos 7 Internet Tablet



## Andrew-J93 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello, I have an Archos 7 Internet Tablet, 
http://www.archos.com/products/imt/archos_7/index.html?country=us〈=en








This isn't a Archos 7 Home Tablet, or Archos 70, 
which i believe has Android running on them, 2.1 or 2.2 possibly.

*I was wondering if there is a way to get Android like that which is on other Archos 7etc type tablets, onto my Archos 7 Internet Tablet*,
_and if anyone knows and can give me any information on the OS that is currently on Archos 7 Internet Tablet_

Many thanks









Above is Archos 7 Home Tablet with Android OS.


----------



## nathanl1192 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there Andrew, 

Sadly, I do not think this is currently possible, and it is likely that Archos try to block this type of behaviour.

Your tablet runs a modified, skinned version of Linux.


Regards, 
Nathan


----------



## Andrew-J93 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey thanks Nathan, I thought it would be the case that Archos would lock it down, Thanks anyway


----------

